# Scared of small fruit?



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Have you ever known a kid to be afraid of small fruit?

My ds5 is scared of all small fruit -- grapes, strawberries, blueberries, etc. I sat down with a bowl of grapes next to him a little while ago and as soon as he saw the grapes, I had to move. 

I know he will outgrow it, but I don't remember any kid being scared of this. Just wondering if anyone else has.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Is it possible he almost choked on one or heard stories about people choking on fruit?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Did someone tell him they're like little eyes and are watching him? Or that they're little seeds and will grow big inside his tummy?

Just saying, older kids will tell the little ones a LOT of stories to scare them because they think it's funny. He probably heard one and believed it. Ask his older siblings what they've said about grapes.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Has he watched Veggie Tales or seen any ill-thought-out public service announcements about diet, with dancing fruit (or FOL underwear ads?)

My eldest was afraid of that baby corn that's in Asian cooking. lol.
As far as I know he is still afraid of it.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks, ladies. I just asked him and he said he is just scared, that they are scary. LOL. I asked my daughter if she knew anything about this, and she didn't. I'll ask the other boys later.

I know he will outgrow it, but it just seems strange. LOL. The things you go through with kids.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Has he watched Veggie Tales or seen any ill-thought-out public service announcements about diet, with dancing fruit (or FOL underwear ads?)
> 
> My eldest was afraid of that baby corn that's in Asian cooking. lol.
> As far as I know he is still afraid of it.


FOL ads are kind of scary

Would it help if you cut the fruit? Or put some cream to hid the scaryness.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestion, mablenc, but I don't think it would make a difference. As soon as he sees it, he starts screaming and it has to be removed (like at least 6 feet away from him ).

Thanks again, everyone, for trying to help me with this. There are really caring moms here.


----------

